# Unix/Linux Nachschlagewerk



## RicRom (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo gibt es sowas wie ein Unix Nachschlagewerk, also wo man sich wenn man mal nichtmehr weiter kommt informieren kann (Also Befehls-Referenz usw.). Am besten wäre ein Buch. Kann man da was empfehlen ??


----------



## JohannesR (7. Juli 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20809.html
2 Threads über deinem.


----------



## RicRom (8. Juli 2003)

Ich makier nochmal die wichtigste Stelle im Text, damit man nicht nur die Überschrift liest.
Also Onlinenachschlagewerke kenn ich schon welche. Ich bin aber an einem Buch interessiert.



> _Original geschrieben von RicRom _
> Hallo gibt es sowas wie ein Unix Nachschlagewerk, also wo man sich wenn man mal nichtmehr weiter kommt informieren kann (Also Befehls-Referenz usw.). *Am besten wäre ein Buch*. Kann man da was empfehlen ??



Selflinux.de kenn ich ganz gut bin sogar im layout(für was anderes reicht mein Wissne bisher noch nicht ) Team.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Juli 2003)

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html (gibts auch als Hardbook)
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/unix_guru/ (gibts auch als Hardbook)
http://mi.svhfi.securitas.net/vmi/m...chlagwort=dummies&suVerlag=MITP&ansicht=klein
http://www.mut.de/main/main.asp?pag...l=Linux&Volltext=&bSoftware=OFF&Submit=Suchen
http://www.addison-wesley.de/main/m...e=home/booklist&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/se...Linux&bq=1/ref=sr_aps_all/302-8808825-4408803

Das sollte reichen, oder?


----------



## RicRom (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus R. _
> *http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html (gibts auch als Hardbook)
> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/unix_guru/ (gibts auch als Hardbook)
> http://mi.svhfi.securitas.net/vmi/m...chlagwort=dummies&suVerlag=MITP&ansicht=klein
> ...



Hi, klar reicht das, danke für die Übersicht 
Kannst du mir ein bestimmtes empfehlen ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (9. Juli 2003)

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man sagen das Bücher vom O'Reilly - Verlag oder vom Addison Wesley - Verlag ziemlich gut sind.
MITP ist auch keine schlechter Verlag, kann man auch empfehlen.

Ansonsten solltest du dir mal ein paar Rezensionen und Übersichten durchlesen und dann entscheiden welches für dich am geeignetesten ist.


----------



## RicRom (9. Juli 2003)

Oki,
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.

Rick


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juli 2003)

Linux Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung von Addison Wesley

ist mein Favorit.
dieses Buch hat mir schon sehr viele Fragen beantwortet.

ISBN 3827318548


----------

